# LIVE Detailing Class - 303 Graphene Nano Coating - 2019 Toyota RAV4



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*LIVE Detailing Class - 303 Graphene Nano Coating - 2019 Toyota RAV4*

The topic for this *LIVE* detailing class will be the recently introduced 303 Graphene Nano Coating. This will be a fairly basic class that shows the application and removal of the product as well as doing our best to answer any and all questions.

I will also be sharing my on *spin* on this product and the area in our industry where I think it really shines. Yes - pun is intended. 

This is my neighbors SUV - I drove it to work today. It's currently outside Autogeek's Show Car Garage but in a few minutes I'll be moving it inside to wash it as she's dirty with a ample layer of road film.

2019 Toyota RAV4 Hybrid




























*Interesting "vehicles. Here's a shot of the instrument cluster for whatever it's worth. *










*LIVE Detailing Classes every Thursday at 3:00pm Eastern Time*

Stay tuned and remember, Yancy and I do these LIVE Detailing Classes every Thursday at 3:00pm Eastern Time. After the live broadcast they are hosted on the Autogeek YouTube Channel so if your schedule doesn't allow you to watch live you can find all our LIVE classes on YouTube.

The key benefit to watching live is the ability to interact with Yancy and I in real-time via the commenting interface on both YouTube and Facebook. Yancy monitors this section on both touch points and shares your questions and comments and then we both do our best to answer.

I keep the links to watch our LIVE classes on the bottom of the forum homepage and here they are also...

*Here's the links to where you can watch LIVE on Thursday's at 3:00pm Eastern Time*

*YouTube* - You can interact LIVE via the comments section

*Facebook* - You can interact LIVE via the comments section

Watch all the LIVE Detailing Classes

> Click here to watch all of the LIVE Detailing Classes <


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More...

To get more info on this new graphene coating, check out my review and how-to here,

*Review: 303 Graphene Nano Spray Coating*

303 Graphene Nano Spray Coating


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued....

Also just to share,

I took a picture of the back of the RAV4 because that's where the dirt was most visible.



















But - anyone reading this understands that with this level of dirt on the back the entire car is covered the same type of dirt.

And this is why I'm sharing this. On this forum and pretty much any other place I teach/talk/type - I share the concept of

ROAD FILM or as our friends across the pond call it, TRAFFIC FILM.

I explain in detail what road film is, where it comes from and why you need to know and understand this type of contamination if you have a daily driver and it rains where you live. The folks in Southern California can skip this article. 

*Traffic Film - If you drive your car in the rain your car has traffic film *

Traffic Film

Road film is the oily film splattered all over your car when you drive in the rain.










Click the link above to bring yourself up to speed on Road Film.

And the topic of Road Film ties into the topic of this other article I wrote a few years ago.

*The case against multi-year ceramic paint coatings - Road Grime = Surface Staining Daily Drivers by Mike Phillips*

And in today's LIVE Detailing Class - I unpack both of these topics and share how this new product from 303 fits with these two topics.


----------

